
Going rogue inside a big company (a la Best Buy) - twampss
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1572-going-rogue-inside-a-big-company-a-la-best-buy
======
axod
_sigh_ must every post end with a trite patronizing question posed to the
reader?

>> "Create something in a few weeks that normally takes a few months. Do
something in a way that works better than the status quo (or shows the promise
of working better), Then you won’t need to convince anyone with words — the
results will speak for themselves."

This might work, but it can also actually work against you. If you go against
the status-quo, people can actually doubt you have done things properly,
assume you're not a 'team player', etc etc. If you start telling the truth
about how long things might take, you'll get laughed at. If you go away and
complete it, and show it working, people will assume you cut corners, didn't
do it properly etc

Some big companies just work really slowly, and fighting that often doesn't
seem worthwhile.

~~~
alecco
Also it's very easy to step on someone else's little garden of job security.
Or power.

------
jderick
Essentially what he is saying is that it is better to take initiative and do
what you think needs to be done rather than try to get approval first.

There is a parallel here to startups -- no risk no reward. By taking on a
project without approval you are basically putting your job on the line. If
your manager approved the project, he would be on the line. Unless he really
believes in the idea, it's unlikely he will do that. Better to wait and see
how you do and then pile on once success seems more assured. You will find the
same thing with investors -- noone wants to give you money until you are
already successful.

------
barbie17
Where's the incentive for me to work my butt off and risk getting fired all
for my Big Dumb Corporation?

~~~
rglullis
Perhaps to turn your department into the good example, and eventually let you
be able to say that you work at "Not So Dumb Corporation?"

~~~
sokoloff
Honestly, I'm not sure it's worth your time and effort to try to engineer a
turnaround of "Big Dumb Company" from the lower runks of the inside.

The chance of success (meaning a full transformation to "Not So Dumb Corp") is
so unlikely and life is way too short for that.

------
anthonyrubin
Best Buy seems to be a bit of an enigma.

On the one hand you have what is described in this 37signals article. Smashing
The Clock (mentioned in the article) was written over two years ago. This is
the first I'm hearing of Blue Shirt Nation.

Then we have reality. Like many others I abhor shopping at Best Buy. Every
employee is required to parrot a greeting at you when you get near. They have
a large collection of music, none of which will be what you are looking for
unless you have an affinity for top 40 trash. Their "high end" audio gear is
overpriced Bose garbage. Cashiers try to sell you warranties for $10
electronic items, offer you magazine subscriptions and online services.

I also happen to know several people who have worked at Best Buy that
absolutely hated it. There are entire websites dedicated to hating Best Buy
that are frequented by former Best Buy employees.

